# bootprobleme

## Christian99

Hallo, ich hab seit ein paar Tagen bootprobleme.

ziemlich zu beginn von init kommen meldungen, dass irgendwelche Dienste auf andere warten. am anfang "{udev|devfs} waiting for sysfs" und später alles andere auch. die Meldungen kommen jeweils ein paar mal, dabei läuft ein timer ab, wenn der vorbei ist wird zum nächsten gegangen. Mein System:

zen-2.6.33-zen2 ( ja ich weiß, unstable, aber er ging die ganze zeit, und auch mit alten (nicht zen) kerneln kommt das selbe)

openrc und baselayout2: laufen schon länger, und haben auch funtioniert. ich hab beidemal neu gebaut, keine änderung.

was mir auch aufgefallen ist: uvesafb geht nicht mehr(dh die konsolenauflösung wird nicht umgestellt). betrifft alle kernel, auch alte nicht-zen. hat vorher bei allen kernel funktioniert. leider wird auch kein message oder rc.log geschrieben. das letzte was ich von kernelmeldungen lesen kann ist sowas wie "mounting root /dev/sda5 ext4 ro"

oder so.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, oder kann mir zumindest sagen, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, messages oder rc.log trotzem aufzuzeichen?

Danke

Christian

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Christian,

das bootlogging aktivierst du indem du in der datei /etc/conf.d/rc folgenden Wert von No auf yes setzt:

```

RC_BOOTLOG="no"

```

In deinem Fall vermute ich hilft aber auch das auch von mir hier beschriebene weiter:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-813647-highlight-udev149.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-818567-highlight-udev149.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-816077-highlight-udev149.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/225249

Viel Erfolg, Andy.

----------

## Christian99

hm, also die udev sachen haben nicht so recht geholfen, ich hab jetzt wieder baselayout 1 ohne openrc. vielleicht werd ichs demnächst nochmal versuchen mit baselayout2

----------

## kriz

an http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml hast du dich gehalten?

----------

